# DVD sur IPAD ?



## guiom92 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,  

J'utilise depuis peu HANDBRAKE.  2 petites questions:  

1/ Je viens d'encoder un DVD de 2h30, tout est inversé, les chapitres se mélangent, alors que je n'ai touché à rien. que faut-il  faire?  

2/ Plus de 3 heures pour encoder ce DVD en H264 c'est très long.  est ce normal ?  

Merci, bonne année


----------



## pinkipou (2 Janvier 2011)

C'est normal car cela est li&#279; à la protection anti-copie du DVD.


----------



## filaton (4 Janvier 2011)

Et aussi à la puissance de ton ordi. Si t'as les derniers MacPro 12-Core, tu vas mettre moins longtemps que le film lui-même. Si t'as un vieux Mac, ça met plus une journée ;-)

Sinon, dans Handbrake, essaye de choisir le réglage iPad directement. J'imagine que c'est ce que tu as fait, mais on sait jamais.


----------

